# Warren County 2014-2015



## deerhuntingdawg

Thought I'd fire the thread back up again this year. The white oak acorns on my part of the county look weaker than the last couple of years. May make the deer have to move more this fall. From what I'm hearing and seeing, the fawn crop is solid this year.  I was worried with the cold winter we just had, it would impact the deer in a negative way.Looking forward to another good year!


----------



## Warrenco

Yes sir, acorns are not strong this year but that's ok. Might get them on their feet.


----------



## Sarasota

I can't wait!


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Acorns look weak this year at our property. Food plots are looking great with all the rain we have been getting. Looks like the deer will be moving around alot this year looking for acorns and going to the food plots. Can't wait till next month.


----------



## gahunter2011

New to warren county this year. When does the rut usually hit in the warrenton area?


----------



## Warrenco

Around November 15 th in our area, north east part if warren co but my bud deerhhuntingdawg hunts the south side and I think it's earlier there but he'll have to chime in. We see all of our chasing usually from November 10 th- 20 th


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

In our area of Warren County(south), its usually the first week in November. The last week in October is a GREAT time to catch the big boys cruising before the rut hits. I've actually seen my  biggest buck  in Warren County during the second rut. It was the first week in December. I hope this helps!!


----------



## gahunter2011

Thanks guys. Our place is on off hwy 16 about 3 or 4 mile from the Hancock county line. How good is the hunting in that area.


----------



## Warrenco

Better than the north side for sure


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

gahunter2011 said:


> Thanks guys. Our place is on off hwy 16 about 3 or 4 mile from the Hancock county line. How good is the hunting in that area.



That's a very good area. Your getting close to Jewell, GA. I used to hunt in Hancock County right outside of Jewell. Saw some nice bucks out that way. Good luck!!


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

gahunter2011 said:


> Thanks guys. Our place is on off hwy 16 about 3 or 4 mile from the Hancock county line. How good is the hunting in that area.



Welcome to Warren County gahunter2011. We hunt about 2 and a half miles outside of Jewell. The rut for us is usually the last week of October.


----------



## jrayjeepcj2a

I'm new to warren county as well. Our trail cameras have some good young bucks, and a bunch of does and fawns. Im excited to see what September has to offer. What do you guys recommend for a winter food plot in the area and about when would you plant? I hear late September to early October is good.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Welcome to Warren County jrayjeepcj2a. We usually plant oats/rape mixture. It does pretty well. I make sure and lime the plots in the winter for the next fall planting. Were going to plant Durana this year to mix with the oats on some plots. 
Good luck!


----------



## Sarasota

Going to camp tomorrow for a work day! 
Looking forward to getting back to the 
Woods.!!


----------



## Sarasota

Today we went to camp, but GBI had
the road blocked with crime scene tape
out. Anyone know what happened?


----------



## Warrenco

Where at? Haven't heard anything


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Sarasota said:


> Today we went to camp, but GBI had
> the road blocked with crime scene tape
> out. Anyone know what happened?



I heard on the local radio that they found a dead woman in Cadley. That's all they disclosed. It could be related.


----------



## Warrenco

Yep. That's it. Don't know what happened


----------



## Sarasota

Hey, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## JigNchunk

I think it is going to be a slow season again on my property this year. There are Muscadines, persimmons and acorns everywhere. The ice storm made a mess of half of our property and most of the neighboring property as well.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

JigNchunk said:


> I think it is going to be a slow season again on my property this year. There are Muscadines, persimmons and acorns everywhere. The ice storm made a mess of half of our property and most of the neighboring property as well.



Yeah, my neighbor who hunts by ya'll said the logging roads were a mess over there. We dodged a bullet and received mostly sleet from my house down to my club. About three miles south and beyond was a different story.


----------



## Warrenco

We might be ok. Getting allot of pics. Only time will tell


----------



## gahunter2011

Anyone have any good bucks on trail cams? So far we just have a few scrub buck, hope it gets better.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

We have a couple of 3 1/2 year olds and one 4 1/2 yo buck(maybe older) on camera. Biggest one is only about 115". I know the big ones are around, just have to catch em on camera. We have a pile of 2 years olds too so the future looks good!!


----------



## Realtree Ga

Nice to see the thread already up and running.  We had our work weekend two weeks ago and I'm headed down this weekend to see if any rain has started our seeds sprouting.  I'm hoping we didn't plant way to early.    So far we don't have many shooter buck prospects, just lots of does.  At least there seems to be more deer in quantity, but I'm not sure it's in quality.  We do appear to have more acorns this year than last on our North Warren Property.


----------



## gahunter2011

Does anyone have a rain report for warrenton?


----------



## JigNchunk

I was down working at our place at 5 points from Tuesday until today and no rain while I was there and didn't look like it had rained in over a week. Everyone watch out for Snakes! I had been cutting brush for an hour and got into my truck and backed up only to see a 5ft Timber rattler stretched out where my truck was parked. It was the first Rattler we have seen on this property in the 23 years that we have had it.


----------



## Warrenco

Not much rain lately. Few pop up thunder showers but that's it


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

We're getting some good rain from Thomson back toward Warrenton today


----------



## gahunter2011

We definitely need it.


----------



## Sarasota

Looking forward to hunting this weekend!!!


----------



## Realtree Ga

I think there has been plenty of rain to have our food plots looking nice by next weekend.  We aren't hunting the lease this weekend.  I have apples falling here in N. Ga. and I'm afraid they will be gone if I don't hunt it this weekend.  Hopefully next weekend Warren Co. will produce for me.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Looks like we are planting food plots this weekend. Waited till the temps started cooling off some and the ground wasn't so dry. Cant wait to get all the work done so I can start hunting.


----------



## Realtree Ga

Anyone hunt Warren this weekend?  I will be heading down next weekend.


----------



## Sarasota

We are hunting right now! Rainy, humid,
& no deer yet. Oh well, at least we are
in the Woods!!! Good Luck!


----------



## Warrenco

Went this morning. Was so muggy. Only sat until nine. Nothing but squirrels .. Plenty of tracks in the fresh mud


----------



## Chris Kalinski

Heading up this weekend to scatter seed and clean up shack.
Chris


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

We're going to finish up our foodplots Wednesday then I'm having my first hunt of the year Saturday AM.  I then have to head to Burke County to start on the food plots. Good times!!


----------



## Sarasota

We hunted this past opening weekend.
A Lot of rain! But had fun anyway! My 
husband saw the tail of a deer, but no
One else saw anything. No surprise!


----------



## Todd E

Maybe the year will turn off good for you this go around, Sarasota.

We are not hunting in Warren this year. Gave it up to get back closer to home.


----------



## Sarasota

We shall see Todd! Best of Luck to you
this season! Check back in now & 
again to let us know how you're 
doing!


----------



## Realtree Ga

LET in warren.  Didn't see anything this a.m.  Food plots look good.  Hoping a fat nanny walks out this evening!


----------



## Warrenco

I've gotten in three short hunts this year and nothing yet. Probably going to hunt my little property in Lincoln co this year more.. There's deer there lol


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Hunted yesterday morning for the first time and seen one deer. The fella I was hunting with saw two does but no shot. Went dove hunting yesterday evening and slept in this morning(stayed up watching college football last night)


----------



## Realtree Ga

Finally connected on a doe this a.m.  Had another walk up on me as I was gutting her.  Then ran another off dragging her out.  They were all headed to the acorns!


----------



## Sarasota

Congrats Realtree! Our guys saw some
this weekend. No one got anything!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Congrats Realtree!!


----------



## Realtree Ga

Thanks.  Here are a couple of pix.  I shot her with my Barnett Predator at 35 yards.  Easton Bolts with 2" whitetail special broadhead.  The second pic is of the exit hole.  Easy blood trail to follow.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Thats good eating right there!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Been hunting three times and seen 5 deer.  Nothing has come together for a clean shot yet. Just a matter of time!


----------



## Realtree Ga

Headed down on Friday.  I was hoping to get in an afternoon hunt, but it looks like rain and thunderstorms that day and all night.  Maybe I can slip into a blind during the rain and just tough out the atv ride in the rain to get to it.  Saturday morning will be 44 degrees!  Looks like a great weekend for hunting after the rain.


----------



## Sarasota

We will be at camp this weekend too!
Excited about the cold weather! Hope
to see something!


----------



## basbuc

I hunt in northern Warren Co about 6 miles north of I-20 on Hwy 80. I keep reading that the hunting in the north part of the county is not as good as the south. Does anyone know why that is and has it always been that way?


----------



## Warrenco

Hasn't been that way. I've hunting around i20 for twenty years. It used to be great. The last 5-6 years has been slow. Not sure why.


----------



## Sarasota

Well another bust at hunting this weekend
for me anyways! I "heard" a doe! But never
saw her. Oh such is life! There is always
next time right???


----------



## Todd E

Sarasota, sorry to see y'all starting out just like last year. I hope it changes for ya. Having been used to seeing many deer every sit, Warren Co was just a tough pill for me to swallow. In the North section, the deer numbers are just flat out low. Having come back to my stomping grounds to hunt…..I am ecstatic. My wife and I both were covered up with deer yesterday evening.

Sometimes, you just gotta move on……………….


----------



## Realtree Ga

I had a great weekend in Warren.  Didn't see anything Friday evening, but saw 3 does and 1 spike Saturday morning, 1 deer Saturday Evening, and 2 does and 1 fawn Sunday morning.  Finally got a shot at 25 yards for my 2nd doe of the year in Warren.  Exit hole is almost identical to my first deer.  After 5 hunts in this one stand I have seen 11 deer and have only had 1 hunt where I didn't see a deer.  It's all about the acorns right now.


----------



## glynr329

*Warren*

About 8 or 9 years ago couldn't get any better but I guess to many being killed along with poachers took it's toll. I did see a lot more tracks the other day which is a good thing.



basbuc said:


> I hunt in northern Warren Co about 6 miles north of I-20 on Hwy 80. I keep reading that the hunting in the north part of the county is not as good as the south. Does anyone know why that is and has it always been that way?


----------



## basbuc

*Northern warren county*

We have trail cam pic of about 3 or 4 good bucks ( 15 in wide or better). The younger buck have nice racks just smaller of course. I'm excited of the potential they have. Our trail cam pic numbers have almost died since about 2 weeks before bow season. Got me puzzled. Must have moved to different food source?? We have had this 422 acre. Tract for going on 4 years now. Don't see the number of deer we used to. I've been reading that the northern part of county was not as good as the south. I love this property. It's got everything. Various stages of pine, hardwoods, clear cut and water. This property is also special because my Sister in Law ( Sarasota on this thread ) and my daughter in law killed their first deer here.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Went down to the property yesterday to do a few things to get ready for this upcoming weekend of hunting and was really impressed with how the food plots are looking. I think with a little more rain and more cooler weather we will be in good shape for the gun opener.


----------



## Sarasota

Todd, I'm glad you & your wife are having
success!! I'm not gonna give up! I know
the deer are here. I'm just impatient cause
it's just been slow for me. My day will come! 
Keep us posted as to how you are doing! What
county are you hunting in now?


----------



## Sarasota

Congrats Realtree!!!


----------



## Sarasota

Hey Basbuc! You are right, our property
is special! I wish I still had my original 
spot before the fire cause it was my favorite
place!


----------



## basbuc

*Favorite spot*

Never stop looking for that favorite spot. Just find another one or two or three etc.


----------



## Sarasota

Well, who went Huntin' this weekend???


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Hunting this weekend was hot and no action. Food plots looking really good, plenty of tracks around the food plots. We need some rain and cooler weather for the food plots. Acorns are dropping at a steady rate. Sat between a hardwood bottom and my food plot hoping to catch some deer feeding but did not see anything. I sure hope next weekend with the gun opener it will be cooler. Hope ya'll had better luck than we did.


----------



## Sarasota

Yeah, looking forward to opening day of Gun! I did not 
hunt this weekend. However, deer were seen and one 
doe was taken! First one so far! Supposed to rain this 
week so maybe your plots will take off.


----------



## Warrenco

I went once here in warren co, didn't see any. Went to lincoln co twice, didn't see any. Took my daughter too. She saw one Saturday morning


----------



## JigNchunk

I didn't hunt this past weekend due to the hot weather. I am headed to our property on Wednesday and hunting until Monday. This rain today should really help out the food plots!


----------



## Realtree Ga

I didn't go this past weekend, but several others were at the club.  They didn't see much, but what was seen was shot by the youngsters.  A 4 point, a spike, and a doe were taken by three different kids.  Hopefully the cool weather will have them moving this weekend.  I'm headed down tomorrow.


----------



## gahunter2011

When does the rut usually kick in around the jewell area of Warren county?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

gahunter2011 said:


> When does the rut usually kick in around the jewell area of Warren county?



I used to hunt in Hancock just over the Ogeechee River in Jewell. The rut was around the first week in November on our property.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Been pretty slow for me with the heat. I'm hunting in Warren, Mcduffie, & Burke County this year. I did pass a nice 2 1/2 YO at 10 yards yesterday in Mcduffie County. He weighed about 160-170lbs. Gonna hunt our Powerline Stand in the morning(Warren County). Our foodplots look great! Just need big boy to step out. A fat doe will do too. I usually have two in the freezer before rifle every year. Not this year though. Good luck to everyone and be safe!


----------



## Sarasota

Well, opening Gun Weekend was somewhat 
successful for some of our camp. Three doe 
were taken. None for me though. I did see 
deer which was very welcome!!! Going back
this next weekend with a very Positive Attitude!!!


----------



## Realtree Ga

4 deer were killed in our camp in Warren.  3 does and this 8 point.  another doe was shot at, but was missed.  This buck was the only deer I saw in my three hunts, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## Sarasota

Congrats Realtree!!! Nice Buck!


----------



## gahunter2011

Most of us saw deer every hunt, just does and a few small bucks. I did have a spike chasing a doe sunday morning and evening.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Nice buck Realtree, congrats. Everyone at our club did see deer each hunt. A 120 pound doe was taken Saturday morning by one of our club members. We also had two smaller does and a small buck taken. Each deer that was seen was feeding in our food plots. Heading back down at the end of this week to hunt for a few day. Hopefully the big boys will be out strolling.


----------



## Bransdad

Opening weekend was good for our youth hunters (12&14 yr Old). The 12 yr old killed a spike opening morning and a big 8pt. Saturday afternoon. The 14 yr. old killed a big 8 on Sunday morning. Myself and the other dad didn't get to sit on stand much!&#55357;&#56835;! The 8pt killed on Saturday had a swollen neck and he stunk from 20 ft away. The 8pt killed on Sunday showed know signs of rutting! We're headed back down tomorrow night to hunt until Tuesday.


----------



## JigNchunk

Bransdad said:


> Opening weekend was good for our youth hunters (12&14 yr Old). The 12 yr old killed a spike opening morning and a big 8pt. Saturday afternoon. The 14 yr. old killed a big 8 on Sunday morning. Myself and the other dad didn't get to sit on stand much!��! The 8pt killed on Saturday had a swollen neck and he stunk from 20 ft away. The 8pt killed on Sunday showed know signs of rutting! We're headed back down tomorrow night to hunt until Tuesday.



Awesome Bradley! Chuck stopped by Sunday and was telling us that one of the kids killed a good 8pt and my dad said he bet that it was your son. We came home yesterday and are headed back Wednesday evening to hunt until Saturday. Y'all stop by Thursday or Friday night or we will ride over to your camp.


----------



## Bransdad

Sounds good, see you this weekend.


----------



## basbuc

Realtree Ga and deerhuntingdawg where in Warren County do ya'll hunt. Just wondering how close are we from one another. I hunt with my Sister in law (Sarasota) on Hwy 80 about 6 miles north of I-20. I think our property is real close to Mcduffie County line. Are we neighbors? If so it would be nice for us to work together to build a better herd.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Basbuc, I hunt close to the panhandle of Warren County. Southeast Of Warrenton.  We're very selective on how many does we harvest and only try to take mature bucks. I saw 11 deer opening weekend over there. Two 8 pointers, while the rest were does and fawns. I did harvest about a 125-130lb doe Sunday evening. Still looking for mossy horns though!


----------



## basbuc

Well we aren't close. I'm about 13 miles north of Warrenton. Maybe the north part will start to pick up like I heard it once was.


----------



## Realtree Ga

I'm right on I20, but on the south side.  I think the road is 128, but can't remember.  It's exit 154 headed toward Norwood.


----------



## Sarasota

Nice deer RWatts!!!


----------



## Sarasota

So, no deer for us this weekend. Some
were seen though. Saw 5 dead deer coming
home on I -20! Wow! Indicative of a rut???
Try again next weekend!


----------



## Warrenco

Our place is absolutely awful. We hunted hard last weekend and yesterday. Two deer seen by same guy, killed one. I have another piece of property in another county that's I'll be spending most of my time at.


----------



## gahunter2011

Very slow also on our place


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Very slow on our place. Two smaller deer were taken by the kids hunting this weekend. Did see plenty of scrapes and rubs around the property. Ready for this colder weather coming in this weekend


----------



## Tall Tines Hunter

Anybody noticed the Warren county buck turned in on the truck buck?


----------



## JigNchunk

that thing is a beast!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

I just saw it. WOW! It could push the record. I wonder what part of the county it was killed in?


----------



## scooty006

Anyone seeing any rut activity yet?  I have a feeling it will get going this weekend with colder weather, unfortunately I can't make it back until the weekend after Halloween (full moon) so I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

This weekend I predict a lot of big bucks hitting the dirt!


----------



## Tall Tines Hunter

It was killed over by my club, neighboring club had tc pics of this deer. West side of county near ogeechee river


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Awesome! Thanks for the update. Buck of a lifetime right there!


----------



## Realtree Ga

Wind is gonna be howling on Saturday, but the temps should be right.  Probably gonna be some big deer take a dirt nap this weekend.  I'll be in stand Friday evening through Sunday morning.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sarasota

Good Grief!!! Saturday was Miserable!
The whole weekend was awful in fact! 
Did Not see one deer! Two people in our
club got a doe each! They saw deer at least!
I'm fed up! Where are the deer???


----------



## Quicker than I look

two from our lease in Northern Warren, Heavy, Heavy rut activate all weekend.


----------



## Sarasota

Quicker than I Look...  Nice Bucks!!! 
We are in Northern Warren too, but 
not seeing rut activity so far. We will
see this week though.


----------



## Quicker than I look

we are at I20 and hwy 278, member killed the first one pushing 5 does in a creek bottom, other one was killed walking hardwoods. both necks big as shoulders and both legs black and smelling. I think we have this last weekend to see the last of our heavy rut.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Quicker Than I Look, those are some nice deer. Yeah it was rough on Saturday. Hunted Wednesday thru Saturday afternoon and did see a few does and a good size spike but that's it. Plenty of sign around but haven't seen the big boys yet. Hopefully this weekend some big boys will fall on our club.


----------



## Realtree Ga

My 14 year old son connected on his very first deer Saturday evening.  It was a boone and Crocket Doe!  LOL.  Saw a small buck cruising hard Friday evening, but no one on our club saw any chasing.  I'm headed back down Wednesday for 4 days of hunting.  If it's not happening this weekend, I'm afraid it isn't going to happen.


----------



## Sarasota

Congrats to your Son Realtree!!


----------



## JigNchunk

I am pretty sure the first rut has been finished for about a week. The week of Thanksgiving should start the second rut


----------



## Sarasota

Rut?!?! We have yet to see any signs
of rut at our place. Very strange!


----------



## Quicker than I look

We have had rubs and scraps on the ground for about 3 weeks now, last weekend was the first we saw of the big boys pushing and noses to the ground. I think this weekend will be the tail end of the first rut and hopefully get some secondary action the last week of this month.


----------



## Workin2Hunt

JigNchunk said:


> I am pretty sure the first rut has been finished for about a week. The week of Thanksgiving should start the second rut





Sarasota said:


> Rut?!?! We have yet to see any signs
> of rut at our place. Very strange!



We are a few miles south of Warrenton and the larger bucks usually don't get real active until around Thanksgiving. We have rubs and scrapes but no chasing. There have been some small bucks seen and have some decent ones on trail cam but none taken yet. For some reason our property doesn't get heated up till around mid November.


----------



## Sarasota

Workin2hunt, I hope that is the case. Rubs, scrapes,
a small doe here & there... 
Will see this weekend, next one & Thanksgiving. 
Good Luck Everybody!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Workin2Hunt said:


> We are a few miles south of Warrenton and the larger bucks usually don't get real active until around Thanksgiving. We have rubs and scrapes but no chasing. There have been some small bucks seen and have some decent ones on trail cam but none taken yet. For some reason our property doesn't get heated up till around mid November.



I hunt in South Warren as well. Seen one of the biggest deer to date chasing a doe during the second rut. It was around he first of December. That deer probably weighed 240lbs. To bad I was tagged out(Killed a 137" for my second tag so I wasn't complaning to much).


----------



## Warrenco

Never see any rutting activity/chasing on our place unt 2nd, 3rd week of November


----------



## JigNchunk

Opening of Muzzle loader I seen 3 different 2.5-3.5 yr old 8pts chasing does hard, then I hunted 4 dsys tge first week of riffle and seen 4 or 5 different 2.5-3.5 yr olds chasing but haven't seen any activity since. We went from having several bucks on camera just about every night to not having any in the past 8 days.


----------



## Sarasota

I finally got a doe this morning!! We are
seeing rut activity at last!


----------



## DRCOLLINS

Got to camp last night hunted this morning and managed to take my personal best so far 190 lb 11 point he was not chasing and was the only deer I saw all day. Been very slow also he is the only buck I've seen all season so far. I will post some pics when I get home.


----------



## Sarasota

Congrats DRCOLLINS!!! Where bouts in Warren
Do you hunt?


----------



## DRCOLLINS

Thank you, our camp is west of Warrenton


----------



## basbuc

We hunt in northeastern Warren county. Two bucks were seen chasing this weekend. Scrapes that I have seen have not been cleaned out so I figured they were chasing istead of working scrapes. It's a strange year. We havent seen many deer. We were seeing alot of deer on trail cameras just before bow season. Then just a few here and there. 2 stands consistantly see deer. The rest either none or just one every once in awhile. Does anyone know why northern Warren Co. is so much worse than the southern end? We are located acout 6 miles north of I-20 on Hwy 80 between Warrenton and Washington.  Sarasota congrats on your doe. I'm proud of ya.


----------



## Sarasota

Thanks Basbuc!!!


----------



## gahunter2011

Has anyone witnessed any rut activity on the west side of warrenton yet? I am beginning to think I may have missed the seeking phase. I did see a spike chase a doe around opening weekend of rifle but nothing but does since.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Slow in our neck of the woods this weekend. Just two small button heads were seen. Pretty disappointing, the weather was great with it being cool and cloudy most of the day Saturday. Scrapes are still being worked on our property. Maybe next weekend it will be better.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

I saw a 2 1/2 yo and a 3-41/2 yo chasing last Sunday evening. They weren't  going wide open though. In McDuffie County, Saturday evening, I saw a big buck chasing hard crashing through the woods then back across the food plot. It was two dark to shoot though. My McDuffie County club is on the Warren line.


----------



## Realtree Ga

It was SUPER slow on our club this past weekend.  I sat for 5 hunts and never saw a deer!  A few does and a couple of spikes were seen on Saturday, but no one saw any bucks chasing.  I was very disappointed.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

My buddy in Warren saw a nice 115" 3 1/2 yo crushing by my stand this morning and a doe. He shot the doe with his crossbow but we couldn't find her. I hunted just over the line in McDuffie and saw 0. First skunk in a month. Megan and I went yesterday evening and saw one small doe at dark. We saw 9 from the same stand Saturday evening. Hopefully movement will pick up this weekend with the cold front pitching through


----------



## Sarasota

Well, this should be an interesting weekend
being so cold! I hope we see some deer up 
and about.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Good luck ya'll! Taking Warren Co & another buddy to a track I have in Burke County. Hope everyone see some big ones tommorow


----------



## Moose Master

How's the activity this weekend? I'm stuck in Marietta and can't get to the farm. We are near Jewell. One of my buddy's shot a 9pt this evening on the farm, but I don't have any details yet. Hope to get the story and some pics shortly.

As far as dates, I shot my best buck in Warren on Nov. 6. He was out cruising for chicks and made a beeline to the can call.

Good luck everybody!


----------



## gahunter2011

We hunt near jewell also it was slow for me this morning. Another member saw 2 bucks out cruising this am and he shot at good one yesterday.


----------



## Sarasota

Shot a nice doe this morning.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Sarasota said:


> Shot a nice doe this morning.



Congrats Sarasota


----------



## Workin2Hunt

It's almost that time fellas. Probably my favorite time of the year to hunt. Will be in Warrren on Thursday afternoon and hope the deer are moving.


----------



## Sarasota

Thanks deerhuntingdawg! 
Workin2Hunt, we will be there as well Thurs. through
Sunday. Hope to see a Big Buck!!!


----------



## Realtree Ga

I'll be driving down Thursday as well for my last hunt in Warren.  My fingers are crossed.  Will there still be rut activity?


----------



## Sarasota

Some Folks have said a "second" rut
should be happening this week. We shall see.


----------



## Warrenco

Our land stinks. Gets worse every year. I'm done


----------



## Sarasota

Cold & windy! Heard some shots on 
other properties. Nothing going on 
where I'm sitting.


----------



## Sarasota

Yes sir!!! Success today! 8 pt , 17&1/2
spread! Good way to end my hunting 
season this year! Am a Happy Girl!


----------



## Sarasota

Here's my deer


----------



## Todd E

Congrats Sarasota. Way to tough it out and stick with it.


----------



## dirttracker84

congrats thats a goodun


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Way to go Sarasota!!


----------



## Sarasota

Thanks Guys!


----------



## JigNchunk

Congrats!


----------



## Workin2Hunt

Nice one Sarasota! Congrats


----------



## Sarasota

Thank You!!!


----------



## LHefner17

Headed back down tomorrow after work for 5 days , has anybody been hunting warren and i was wondering if second rut was kicking in


----------



## LHefner17

congrats sarasota very nice buck


----------



## Sarasota

Thank You LHefner17!  Best of luck to you!!


----------



## JigNchunk

Dead as a hammer at our place the past two weeks. Nothing seen while hunting, nothing on trail cams and no fresh tracks. Worst season in years for us. I give up and will not be hunting on our property for the rest of the season.


----------



## LHefner17

*Warren*

Ok this has been my first year hunting warren county and absolutely love it. Have seen deer every single sit and killed a nice 10 pointer. I have hunted probably 17 days this year and I'm going back Christmas night for one last push till the close of season. In y'all's experiences do you hunt the food plots or the thickets. Was down around the 10th if December n seen plenty of does but no horns n that was on good plots n power lines . Enjoyed this thread n already looking forward to next . Congrats to all who connected n good luck the remainder of the season


----------



## Sarasota

Merry Christmas Warren County Friends!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Merry Christmas to you too Sarasota! And all other Warren County Hunters!


----------



## DRCOLLINS

Merry Christmas to everyone as well can't wait until next season.


----------



## LHefner17

*Warren*

Well it took almost the full season but my girlfriend killed her first deer this afternoon , she hunted hard and let lots of deer walk including some decent young bucks and killed this button head right at dark today I thought it was doe and told her to shoot. She made a perfect 100 hundred yard shot with my 300 wsm. She was one happy lady . Merry Christmas everybody and already wish it was September and we were starting over


----------



## Sarasota

Congrats to your Girlfriend  LHefner17!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Well, looks like I'm done for the season for the Northern Zone. Got a couple of tracks in Burke I'll hit the next two weekends before I wrap it up. Been a average to below average season for me as my sightings were down some. Especially early season. Did shoot two does and a 200lb 8 pointer in Warren this year. I hope we get NO ice storms this winter. I believe it made for a poor acorn crop in our area (Hence the lower sightings). Good luck to ya'll the rest of the season!!
Oh and congrats to your girlfriend Lhefner17!


----------



## gtmcwhorter

Heading to the farm in Cadley one last time Thursday afternoon to try and put some meat in the freezer. Haven't shot anything all year.


----------



## Warrenco

I'm done with our place. Got invited to join a club that's only 5 miles from here but suppose have some deer. Buddy of mine runs it and hunts there. Looking forward to see what's there


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Very disappointed with this year of hunting at our property. The icing on the cake was hunting the day after Christmas and was sitting in the stand with 45 minutes left of daylight two guys walk up into my food plot and see me and take off. Chased them to only find there was a third guy hunting our property also. So this year was terrible with the low number of deer seen and the number of small deer. So hopefully another year of hard work and maintaining our food plots will be productive for our deer heard. Congrats to all of you who scored on some nice deer this year.


----------



## Sarasota

So, Big Buck Hunter, where in Warren County are 
you? I hope you will have a better season this next
time! Aside from my good fortune, it's been weird
for some on our property too. Not seeing deer for
one. Small deer too. I honestly don't expect
to take a deer next season. Who knows though? 
I did not take any deer for two years prior
to this past season. I just wasn't seeing deer!!! I 
honestly felt there were NO deer on our place! 
However, I refuse to give up! Hope your plots prove 
a winning factor for your herd!


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Sarasota said:


> So, Big Buck Hunter, where in Warren County are
> you? I hope you will have a better season this next
> time! Aside from my good fortune, it's been weird
> for some on our property too. Not seeing deer for
> one. Small deer too. I honestly don't expect
> to take a deer next season. Who knows though?
> I did not take any deer for two years prior
> to this past season. I just wasn't seeing deer!!! I
> honestly felt there were NO deer on our place!
> However, I refuse to give up! Hope your plots prove
> a winning factor for your herd!



We are about 5 minutes from Jewell not far from Baker RD. A few years year ago we had a great year with several nice bucks taken off our property but it hasn't been the same since. Hopefully next year will be better. Sarasota where do you hunt at in Warren County?


----------



## Sarasota

Big  Buck  Hunter, we hunt  about  5 miles north of I-20, off Hwy 80. Been there since 2011.  That was our best year with seeing 
deer almost every sit. Not seeing deer has been an issue at our club lately.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Sarasota said:


> Big  Buck  Hunter, we hunt  about  5 miles north of I-20, off Hwy 80. Been there since 2011.  That was our best year with seeing
> deer almost every sit. Not seeing deer has been an issue at our club lately.



Well that's not too far from our club. Well hopefully this coming season will be better for all of us.


----------

